# Works on curved not straight?



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi there. Just purchased an ART80202 CLASSIC C-16. Love it! I'm new to G scale so I wanted to start out small and testing it around my indoor pond for safety. I purchased track on ebay 

Curved:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221286954078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

and Straight:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARISTO-CRAF...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Problem is the train is only running on the curved. Once it hit straight it stops completely. The lights however are on in the straight so it is getting power. 

I'm hoping I'm just making some noob mistake that isn't expensive


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

wiggle the loco when it stops to see if it goes. If it does clean the track. you can also add extra power feeds.
The rail joiners also need to fit fairly tight. They can cause this problem. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

texmaster said:


> Hi there. Just purchased an ART80202 CLASSIC C-16. Love it! I'm new to G scale so I wanted to start out small and testing it around my indoor pond for safety. I purchased track on ebay
> 
> Problem is the train is only running on the curved. Once it hit straight it stops completely. The lights however are on in the straight so it is getting power.
> 
> I'm hoping I'm just making some noob mistake that isn't expensive


I will try, but as I keep telling you I never really fooled with G, except for my cheap Bachmann Christmas Train.


How do you have the wires on??? They are Laying on top of the rail???? How can you run a RR like that????
First thing you should do is hook the wires up right.

Matter of fact first thing you should do is GET IT AWAY FROM THE WATER! 
The way you have it set up temporarily you are just asking for trouble. SAFETY?????
But.... it is your train, if you like to see how it looks under the water that is fine with me.

It runs on ALL of the curves?
Did you try to run the wires to a straight section?

What is the difference in the color of the rail in the pictures? Just age? Or is it the material they are made of?

Do you have any thin spade connectors? Something like this? I don't know if they would slip up UNDER the rail tube. If not get a can and cut a small piece off and solder the wire on and slip in up UNDER the rail. What your doing is just jamming the wire on, it is not right even for testing. You should have a good connection. The lights are on but are you getting the full power from the transformer?


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

More than likely you just have a connection problem. Obviously like it's been said earlier you need to do something with your wires. For now you may be able to jam each wire between the rail and the plastic tie underneath. That will usually work until you get some regular track connectors. It also looks like you may have come questionable rail joiners. Questionable as in they looks like they may need cleaned and possibly tightened. You may have to take some light sandpaper to the inside of the rail joiner and just a little to the rail that it is connecting to. Just shining them up a little is all you need to do. The curve opposite of where you have your track power with the crusty looking ties looks to be suspect.

Typically where you engine stops will be the culprit. Check the connection right there. Most of all, get yourself some track clips.


----------

